# 7700 derailleur and 28 tooth cassette?



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen a number of posts regarding an 11-28 working with a 7800 RD with B screw adjustment. Does anyone have experience with a 28 tooth cassette and 7700 RD? 

Thinking of running 11-28 8 speed cassette with 10 speed Campy shifters. 

On a bike now I run 9 speed 11-26 Shimano with Jtek Shiftmate, 10 speed Campy shifters, compact crankset Purchased a second bike with 53/39 Dura Ace 7700, switching to Campy shifters. A readily-available 8 speed 11-28 would eliminate the shiftmate and include a bailout gear. The bike is a 2001 853 steel Lemond. 

Thanks.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I hear crickets with this thread. In any event, I've been working with an on-line gear calculator and find the difference between and 26 and 28 cassette is so little that it's not worth further consideration.

Thanks.


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

I had my LBS set up my new bike with an 11-28 cassette. It's a brand new bike with 105, so I'd think dura ace would work too.


----------



## outcast7 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've seen it done successfully


----------

